# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  net md de sony, probleme

## kidou

allo a vous tous!!  je suis un tit nouveau et j' aimerais savoir si il y a un moyen efficace de pouvoir transferer mes pieces musical sur mon net md de sony ,model mz nf810 a mon pc, j' ai essayer avec une connection usb et rien ne fonctionne,

----------


## Invit

les mini discs empchent de transfrer simplement les fichiers en sortie.
Une faon est d'enregistrer le fichier par le biais de la sortie audio mais on perd en qualit car on passe  de l'analogique.

----------

